# Where to buy labels?



## azgirl (Aug 26, 2010)

I have my sugar scrubs, I have body butters, and even my soaps, I just dont have labels, I have no talent    for that. Does anyone have a vendor they use? I looked at vista print but their labels are paper and the sugar scrubs should be water proof. If anyone has any thoughts it would be much appreciated   

 Thanks AZ


----------



## Romane (Nov 7, 2010)

I bought my water proof labels at Online Lables. Service is good, fast. My glossy water proof  labels work well. But the template does'nt match exactly with the lables (sometimes, my logo is a bit outside the box when I print).

The companie also offers a software to custumize your one lables, and it seems ok.
But I personaly asked a friend of mine (she's a professional graphist) to create my lables.


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Nov 10, 2010)

We by all our labels from Online Labels, for about a year now.  I ditto the qualety of products and great pricing!


----------



## candice19 (Nov 11, 2010)

I third online labels.

Their customer service is top notch.  Fast shipping, great prices, and willingness to take the time to answer any questions.  I recently had an issue with a template facing the wrong direction, and a rep there actually took the time to completely re-do the template and emailed it to me.

Haven't bothered looking anywhere else since


----------



## sweetorangeblossum (Dec 27, 2010)

thanks for the tip! 

found the website at
http://www.onlinelabels.com


----------



## Loyceann (Feb 3, 2011)

For my jars and bottles, I have always bought my labels from Staples because they are comparable to most online stores.  I also bought from online labels, but the ones I received were not compatable with any programs on my computer.  I had to really play with the margins to get them right.  I like clear lables.

For my soap I designed my own labels in the cigar fashion.  I just tweek one and save it with that soaps name when I make a new soap.  I buy nice stationary from Staples in an off white color that is thicker than normal stationary.  The paper holds up better as labels.

You can see my labels on my site at 
http://www.grandmaandmesoaps.com


----------

